# Glenbawn Dam Australia day long weekend



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Hitting freshwater for the first time ever at glenbawn dam Australia day long weekend, my mate is taking his fishing boat down and has challenged me to a fish off, i'm not one to turn down a challange so i HAVE TO WIN!! Has anyone fished there if so can you tell me any hot spots or good lures or bait to use i have no idea what i'm doing in freshwater so the more info the better!!

Anyone else in the area for the weekend more than welcome to come in on the challenge!!

Matty


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not an expert on the lake there are others hear who are. I only fished it the once. I trolled along the edge of the weed close to the shore. I used a 3meter Poltergeist to good effect. 6 or 7 fish on my fist day doing this.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Matty

My mate Blackant is PMing you to tee up a trip with us as we will be out there this weekend for one or two days.

We managed to easily outfish our mates in Stinkie's after Xmas but that may have been a fluke as it was only over 2 days. The yak seems to have that edge.

If you can get hold of black or purple Feral Katz or purple Smiling Jack Raw Prawn lures (Kmart have lures on special and sell the Jack's) you will have two of the best lures for up here at present. Black / red in the Raw Prawn also work. Lures about the 50mm size that work down to about 10-12 feet are the go. Other lures in those colours should work.

Trust this is helpful and look forward to having a fish with you.   

Rod


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys will let you know when i'll be down there should be sat morning at some point.

Matty


----------

